# ground wire for dryer



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You question is a bit confusing. Your new 4 wire dryer cord should have 4 conductors, 2 hots, a neutral and a green ground. On the dryer remove the jumper between the neutral and the frame of the dryer. Connect the 2 hots and the neutral to the terminals of the dryer and the green ground in the cord to the frame.

Since you are installing a 4 wire dryer cord, I assume you already have the mating 4 wire receptacle installed.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Got a little confused. You want to put a 3 wire on the dryer, right?
Dryer came with 4 wires, right?
And you have the original 3 prong outlet, right?
Needing to match a 3 wire cord with a 3 prong outlet, right?

If you have a 4 prong outlet and putting a 4 wire cord on the dryer, see above.

Pay attention to the part about the jumper in order to seperate the ground from the neutral.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Should be instructions on back of dryer, also in owners guide..if you hook this up wrong--SHOCK HAZARD..on 3 prong the grd strap [on dryer-from N] gets attached to frame. on 4 prong you un-attach it and put 4th wire to frame..code is 4 conductor on new installs..


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Jacques said:


> Should be instructions on back of dryer, also in owners guide..if you hook this up wrong--SHOCK HAZARD..on 3 prong the grd strap [on dryer-from N] gets attached to frame. on 4 prong you un-attach it and put 4th wire to frame..code is 4 conductor on new installs..


Agreed on new istalls. BUt, I guess "new installs" could be a little confusing. I think you are allowed to change the pigtail/cord from the dryer to existing wiring rather than having to run a new 4 wire circuit.

Good point on the grounding strap. It had crossed my mind that we may not have made it clear that to use the 3 wire cord, the strap has to be attached to the middle terminal of the dryer.


----------

